# أفكار



## رمزة الزبير (12 أغسطس 2015)

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 أغسطس 2015)

أفكار مشاريع 
http://1000fikratmachro3.blogspot.com/2013/10/blog-post_560.html


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 أغسطس 2015)

[h=2]مشاريع جديدة بدون أفكار جديدة[/h]





كثيرٌ من المشاريع الصغيرة في العالم العربي – حسب ما أرى وأسمع – لا تعتمد على تخطيط طويل المدى ولا تعتمد في الغالب على أفكار جديدة. فتجد من يريد أن ينشأ مشروعا يبحث في المشاريع القائمة ويقلدها بدون أي فكر مختلف أو أي تخطيط بعيد المدى. فمثلا حين يجد المستثمر أن سلعة ما رائجة فإنه يتجه إلى تصنيع أو استيراد هذه السلعة ثم يتبعه آخرون ثم تجد أن سوق هذه السلعة قد ركد. أحب أن أناقش بعض الخطوات السابقة لإنشاء المشروع والتي تساعد على زيادة الربحية وزيادة فرص النجاح والاستمرار بالمشروع لمدة طويلة. نبدأ هنا بفكرة المشروع.
يجب أن نطرح هذا السؤال: *هل يمكن أن نأتي بمنتج جديدة أو خدمة جديدة؟* لا تظن أنني أطلب منك اختراع الكهرباء أو إنتاج الجيل الجديد من الحاسوب فهناك فرق بين الاختراع وبين الابتكار أو الإبداع. نحن نتحدث هنا عن الابتكار. قبل أن نستكمل الحديث لابد أنك تريد أن تقول ولماذا أبتكر؟ أنا سوف أبيع فول مثل كل الناس التي تبيع الفول وهل هناك إبداع في بيع الفول. نعم يمكنك أن تبيع الفول مثل كل بائعي الفول وبالتالي تكون المنافسة بينك وبين كل بائعي الفول الحاليين واللاحقين في سعر البيع وحين تنجح في بيع الفول سوف يأتي آخر ليبيع الفول في نفس المنطقة وتجد أن تجارتك بدأت تكسد. ولكن إن كان لديك قدرة على تقديم خدمة أو منتج جديد فستكون القدرة على منافستك صعبة خاصة إن استطعت الاستمرار في تطوير خدماتك أو منتجاتك.

إذن فما هو الابتكار في بيع الفول؟ هل سنصنع فول بلاستيك أم سنبيع فول بالشوكولاتة؟ بالطبع يصعب أكل فول بلاستيكي ولن تجد أحدا يأكل الفول بالشوكولاته. المشكلة تكمن في التركيز على المنتج الذي نبيعه ولكن أنت تبيع خدمة بالإضافة إلى المنتج وبالتالي فمنتجنا هو المنتج الرئيسي وكل ما يلحق به من خدمات. فماذا يمكن أن نبتكر في مطعم الفول؟ تغيير التغليف؟


تحسين التغليف والتعبئة فمثلا العلب البلاستيكية ضارة صحيا فيمكن استخدام علب من مواد غير ضارة صحيا
طبخ فول بدون قشر للمرضى

تقديم فول أخضر مطبوخ
تصميم مكان الانتظار بحيث يكون ممتعا
سندوتشات فول بخبز صحي كثير الرَدة







تغطية الفول المعد للسندوتشات بغطاء زجاجي حتى يحفظ من الذباب
إعداد الفول للسندوتشات أمام العميل بمعنى أن العميل يتمكن من رؤية حبات الفول سليمة فبل هرسها
خدمة توصيل المنازل وهذه تمت في بعض الأماكن
إمكانية طلب تجهيز سندوتشات بعدد ونوعية محددة مسبقا
مطعم فول للأطفال يتميز بوجود لعب أطفال وكراسي للأطفال ويعطي هدايا للأطفال ويعرض رسوم متحركة للأطفال ويتميز بطابع شرقي







إضافة مناديل معطرة مع الفول لمسح الأيدي بعد الأكل
استخدام ماكينة بيع بالعملة لسندوتشات وعلب الفول في الشركات أو الأسواق
استخدام ماكينة أوتوماتيكية للبيع تسمح للمشتري بإضافة التوابل بالكميات التي يريدها عن طريق أزرار
تحقيق وقت انتظار قليل جدا
إمكانية الشراء من داخل السيارة مثل ما يحدث في بعض مطاعم الوجبات السريعة
وجود مخبز داخل المطعم
وجود مكان منظم لوقوف المنتظرين للشراء
تقديم وجبة فول مجانية في حالة انتظار أكثر من خمس دقائق
تصميم المطعم بحيث يمكن أن نرى من خلال زجاج كل عمليات تحضير الفول التي تتم في جو نظيف وعن طريق أدوات نظيفة
إمكانية اختيار نوع معين من المخللات أو المقبلات
بيع فول وطعمية بطرق الإعداد المختلفة (الشامية والمصرية….) في أماكن سياحية
المظهر المتميز جدا للبائع
إمكانية اختيار قطع الخضروات التي سوف تضاف على سندوتش الفول
إمكانية الشراء عن طريق اشتراك سنوي بحيث يكون ثمن علبة الفول أقل من السعر المعتاد
إمكانية الشراء عن طريق اشتراك سنوي عن طريق كارت ويتم الشراء كل مرة بإمرار الكارت (البطاقة) على ماكينة
سندوتشات صغيرة جدا حوالي 2 سم عرض و 4سم طول
سندوتشات فول مجمدة يمكن تسخينها في الميكروويف
إمكانية اختيار نوع الزيت تحديدا الذي يضاف على الفول
بيع الفول عن طريق التوصيل للمنازل فقط بالتلفون في أي وقت بمعنى أنه لا يتم الشراء من محل
التعاقد مع شركات لتوصيل سندوتشات للعاملين لدى هذه الشركات في أوقات الراحة من العمل
تسيير عربات يدوية صغيرة تحمل اسم المحل في الأحياء التي لا يوجد فيها المحل
هذه أفكار سريعة وقد يكون بعضها صعب التنفيذ ولكن لو وجدت فكرة واحدة جيدة فذلك يعني أننا ميزنا خدمتنا وبالتالي أصبحنا متميزين عن باقي المنافسين. بالطبع مثال الفول من أصعب الأمثلة التي يمكن الابتكار فيها نظرا لقدمها وكثرة الابتكارات التي استخدمتها مطاعم الفول على مر الزمن ولكن مع ذلك مازال هناك أفكار بسيطة يمكن تطبيقها
تخيل أي مشروع آخر من تصنيع لعب أطفال أو ملابس أو تجارة الأدوات المكتبية أو السيارات أو المستشفيات وستجد الكثير مما يمكن ابتكاره. كلما كانت خدمتك مبتكرة كانت قدرتك على المنافسة أكبر ثم إنك إن داومت على التطوير والابتكار فستظل قدرتك على المنافسة أعلى من منافسيك. أما إن اكتفيت بالتقليد فقد يبتكر غيرك وتصبح قدرتك على المنافسة أضعف. أحب أن أوضح أن الابتكار قد يكون بهدف تقديم خدمة أفضل أو تقليل تكلفة المنتج
هذه الابتكارات لابد وأن تكون نابعة من احتياجات العملاء وأن تكون في إطار استراتيجية عامة وهناك أساليب تساعد على الابتكار. وسوف أتناول هذه الأمور بالتفصيل إن شاء الله في كتابات لاحقة
*إضافة*: وجدت حديثاً العديد من الأمثلة للابتكار في مجالات تقليدية مثل
أ- *بيع الخبز*: على الرغم من أن بيع الخبز هي عملية تقليدية جدا فإن شركة ما في مصر أعلنت حديثا عن أسلوب جديد لبيع الخبز. ما عليك إلا أن تتصل بهم لتخبرهم انك تحتاج كذا رغيف الساعة السابعة صباحا – على سبيل المثال- وسوف تجد الخبز في صندوق على باب البيت أو الشقة طازجا قبل الموعد المحدد. هل هذه الخدمة تغطي احتياجات للعملاء؟ نعم، فإن الذهاب للمخبز لشراء الخبز يعني ضياع بعض الوقت وربما المعاناة في الوقوف في طابور. كذلك فإنك ربما اكتشفت الساعة الثانية عشرة مساءا أنك نسيت أن تشتري خبزا فيكون من الصعب أن تنزل من بيتك بعد منتصف الليل لتبحث عن خبز
*ب- بيع الفول السوداني واللب*: بيع السوداني المحمص (شبيه المكسرات) واللب من الأشياء التقليدية جدا التي ربما لا تتوقع أن يكون هناك وسيلة للإبداع فيها. أحد الباعة الجدد للفول السوداني واللب ابتكر أكياس ورقية متميزة وبها جزء شفاف يظهر من خلاله شكل السوداني أو اللب، وكذلك ابتكر حقيبة (أو كيس) صغيرة من ما يشبه القماش لتضع فيها أكياس السوداني. ولا حظت أن هذه الحقيبة الصغيرة أثارت إعجاب الناس لأنها صغيرة وجيدة. بالطبع حين تستخدم هذه الحقيبة لحمل أغراضك فإنك تقوم بالدعاية لهذا البائع لان اسمه مكتوبا على الحقيبة
*ج- تحضير الخضروات*: كثير من النساء يجدون عملية تقطيع وتنظيف الخضروات مزعجة ومستهلكة للوقت الذي قد يكون محدودا، وفي نفس الوقت كثير من الناس لا يحب أن يأكل في المطاعم كل يوم ولا أن يأكل أكلا معدا في الخارج كل يوم. بمعنى أنهم يريدون ان يأكلون أكلا طازجا معدا في البيت بدون أن يحتاجوا وقتا طويلا لإعداده. ابتكر بعض الناس طريقة لتلبية هذا الاحتياج بأنهم يقومون بتقطيع وتنظيف الخضروات وتوصيلها إليك حسب الطلب ثم تقوم أنت بطبخها بالطريقة التي تحبها
هذه الابتكارات تعطي لأصحابها ميزة تنافسية لا تتوفر لغيرهم ممن اكتفوا بتقليد المشاريع القائمة بالفعل. وينبغي التنويه على أنه لا بد من المحافظة على الميزة التنافسية وأن تأتي في إطار استراتيجية عامة تحقق النجاح


منقول


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 أغسطس 2015)

*فمثلا حين يجد المستثمر أن سلعة ما رائجة فإنه يتجه إلى تصنيع أو استيراد هذه السلعة ثم يتبعه آخرون ثم تجد أن سوق هذه السلعة قد ركد
​**​*​*هذه ملحوظه هامه وعلاجها- ليس فى يد أصحاب المشاريع ( المستثمرين ) بل فى يد الدوله كمنظمه لاهداف التنميه على مستوى البلد - طبق ذلك فى مصر فى فترة التسعينات
اسمه القوائم السلبيه
لايسمح بتكرار المشاريع وان صغرت الا اذا كانت القوى المستهلكه تستوعب ذلك
بمعنى عند التقدم لعمل مشروع والحصول على موافقة الدوله - ستجد كشفا بالمشاريع السلبيه - اى التى غطت متطلبات السوق ولن توافق الدوله على اصدار المزيد من التصاريح بتكرارها - وبالتالى تحمى المستثمر من الكساد
وتظل المنافسه فى الحصول على اعلى نسبه من القوى الشرائيه - وبالتالى تعم الفائده*​

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله بك أخي محمود على هذه المشاركة.


----------

